# making custom cabinets



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

Does anyone know of a good website for finding cabinet hardware-the really cool stuff? How about a source of cabinet grade cherry plywood in Delaware (central)?


----------



## DesPro (Nov 2, 2006)

Hey 72 chevy,
 Check out these links for cab hardware. 

www.*spokane*-*hardware*.com also vandykes.com

 As far as cabinet grade cherry ply you could try *Fessenden Hall* of Del.,


----------



## King of Crown (Oct 12, 2005)

http://woodworkerssource.netis where I go


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I get all my ply at Russell Plywood in New Castle
800-787-7355
Lee Valley has a huge selection of hardware
If you want some of the best and money is no object...Whitechapel hardware.


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

Hafele (spelling maybe wrong) hardware


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

See if you can find a good metal artist/fabricator/blacksmith. You can make make your own custom handles. These were, (I think) $45 ea. Made by a local artist. All steel, with sleeves tapped and welded onto back. This one is for a large, deep full sliding drawer.


----------



## King of Crown (Oct 12, 2005)

Haffele makes allot of really cool stuff, but I believe you have to be using euro system, is that not correct? also do they make pulls?

Also Chris G, That is some sweet hardware. how did he get the copper look if it is made of steel?


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

King of Crown said:


> Also Chris G, That is some sweet hardware. how did he get the copper look if it is made of steel?


That would be my bad photography. The panel on the drawer is stainless steel. The handles were clear coated, but not powder coated, (I'm getting beyond my terminoolgy limit here), so from what I gather, there will be some variation in the colour. But mostly it's because of my bad photography.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

That's a nice a' handle. At 30 for the normal kitchen that is some big dough!


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I have a lot of fun with pulls, often you have to think ouside of the box. Nautical themes are big down here so we often use cleats, SS grab handles and yacht hardware. We did some rustic cabs a few years ago and steam bent all of the pulls using old Casuarina roots. Custom pulls made from the same wood as the cabinet are cool too.


----------

